# Jazzie reluctant to sit or down this morning :(



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I am terribly worried... already have a late morning appt with the Vet. My two year old standard, Jazzie, is favoring her right, back leg. She is ALWAYS good with a sit or down command, but this morning refused them both. 

I saw her TRY so hard to do it when I asked, but she just couldn't figure out a way to do it without hurting. She didn't cry... just refused. Stairs and running seem to fine. She hasn't slowed down. 

She will allow me to lift up her hind end to help her lay down. She has yet to whimper in the least. She's pretty stoic about pain... always has been. 

I have her at work with me. I'm so sad that I can't fix her pain.

Thanks for listening.
Julie
Jazzie's Mom.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

sorry to hear this. did this come on suddenly? it could be something very mild like a sprain. most importantly, don't let your mind wander until you see your vet!! easier said than done. we all tend to go from 1 - 100 on the worry scale in 3 seconds flat when it comes to our furkids.

just a thought, but have you checked her pad? maybe something is stuck in it or between her toes, like a spur?


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, Jessie's Mom.... you're right about going from one to a hundred in 3 seconds flat. I have thought of every terrible thing it could be. 

I did pick up her back feet to check for burrs. No burrs... but when I picked up her left foot to look, she nearly collapsed on her right leg. I almost cried. Jeeze... I'm such a worry wart. 

Vet's appointment in 1/2 hour. I'm hoping for an easy answer and something that will help my girl not be in pain! 

Julie
Jazzie's Mom!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Jazzie's Mom said:


> Thank you, Jessie's Mom.... you're right about going from one to a hundred in 3 seconds flat. I have thought of every terrible thing it could be.
> 
> I did pick up her back feet to check for burrs. No burrs... but when I picked up her left foot to look, she nearly collapsed on her right leg. I almost cried. Jeeze... I'm such a worry wart.
> 
> ...


please let me know how you make out. she'll be ok. unreal how they get to out guts!! she will be fine! that is your mantra. waiting to hear back from you!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

just saw your post about hip dysplasia in jazzie's line. i now understand why you are so very very concerned. please let me know what the vet says.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Please let us all know what the vet says. I hope she is alright.


----------



## truman (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi! just sent you a PM....please check!


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

*possible torn ligament*

Hello all,

First, thank you so much for your concern. We love our fur babies, don't we???

The Vet was not terribly concerned about Jazzie's injury as she is really only guarding the limb upon sitting and laying down. Her gate is fine (she definitely still has the poodle strut!) and she does the stairs with little effort. The Vet could determine that Jazzie was in pain by lightly pressing on some areas of her spine and hip. My sweet, stoic pup would only slightly lean away when the Vet got to a tender spot. 

So, she thinks it is the Anterior Cruciate Ligament (the ligament that goes over the knee bone). She doesn't think it is a tear, but believes that it was somehow injured or irritated. Jazzie got a shot of anti inflammatory medication right there in office, and I have a once-per-day Rx for her. She also gets a soft pile of bedding in her crate. She is "rest" for two weeks with a recheck and a sedated x-ray if no improvement is shown. 

Thanks again for your concern. Now we wait and see. I am going to choose optimism. 

Julie
Jazzie's Mom


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Jazzie's Mom said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First, thank you so much for your concern. We love our fur babies, don't we???
> 
> ...


so VERY happy that things don't seem as bad as you were anticipating :biggrin: i will choose optimism with you. hopefully it is just inflammed, not torn and her recovery will be quick!. 

just a thought, but since you found out that there is dysplasia in her line, won't don't you have her hips x-rayed when she's healed from this injury - just to be aware of whether or not you should have any concerns. jessie's breeder does no health testing, so i had tests done on her. hips were checked. at least i know i don't have anything urgent to worry about. just a thought...


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

*Screening X-ray?*



Jessie's Mom said:


> just a thought, but since you found out that there is dysplasia in her line, won't don't you have her hips x-rayed when she's healed from this injury - just to be aware of whether or not you should have any concerns. jessie's breeder does no health testing, so i had tests done on her. hips were checked. at least i know i don't have anything urgent to worry about. just a thought...


It never occurred to me to do a screening x-ray for Hip issues. It that a common thing to do among large breeds? (Or at least for dogs with a known risk factor?) I don't know. I grew up with happy ole mutts with the constitutions of a California Redwood. Our first real experiences with pure bred dogs have been with our toy poodle (a rescue) and Jazzie. 

Thanks for your insights.

Julie


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Jazzie's Mom said:


> It never occurred to me to do a screening x-ray for Hip issues. It that a common thing to do among large breeds? (Or at least for dogs with a known risk factor?) I don't know. I grew up with happy ole mutts with the constitutions of a California Redwood. Our first real experiences with pure bred dogs have been with our toy poodle (a rescue) and Jazzie.
> 
> Thanks for your insights.
> 
> Julie


to say it is common is not really the issue. common or not, in my case, i had NO idea what i was dealing with as far as jessie's health issues. so i requested it, just for peace of mind. maybe you are like me, maybe not, but i could make myself neurotic :ahhhhh: so i like to do precautionary things that are within reason. checking jessie's hips was definitely within reason. 

i would think it over if i were you and figure out what is best for you. in my case it was the right thing to do, just like tacking her during her spay was the right thing to do. i labored overed it for quite some time and i talked about it a lot on this forum, but once i became sure i would never mate her, i spayed her and i tacked her. she could, God forbid, bloat, but probably will never torse, so i bought her time should that ever happen. i called her breeder while thinking about this and she was surprised i even asked the question. that didn't make me think it never happened in her line in 20 years +, it made me think she was just never told or was told and didn't react.

we each have to do what makes us comfortable and reassures us, especially when we tend to jump to conclusions like i do and it seems like you could, too -


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

*Quick update*

Hello all.... here's a quick interim update on Jazzie's injury. Today is day 3 of rest and anti inflammatory meds. It's Day 2 of Glucosamine/Chondroitin. She seems to be back to her old self. She is sitting and laying down spontaneously, without any apparent pain. She also happily sits on command.

Bless her heart, she is terribly disheartened when she finds a stray tennis ball (I thought I had put them all away) and wants me throw it.  Disappointment on the face of a spoo is nearly unbearable! lol

She went to the groomers yesterday, and unfortunately, our groomer (who knows spoos) heard bad things about her breeding line and dysplasia. She agrees with the recommendation a hip screening x-ray. So, that's the direction I'll be going.

Thanks again!
Julie


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear that you're going to have her hips xrayed...no matter what, it's good to know that you don't have something to worry about - YEEAAAHH!!! ....or if you need to keep her on the supplements forever....Even with OFA'd (Penn Hip) checked breeding animals, there isn't a 100% guarentee that HD won't pop out somewhere at some time, but it certainly makes the odds smaller. Wish they all felt obligated to do it. 

It's great to hear, also...that she's feeling her oats. A torn ACL isn't a piece of cake, that's for sure....so congrats on that...(It's hard for me to say no when pups put on the "ooohhhhh pleeeeessssee" look...but it's SO worth not taking a chance on re-injury), the rest and recoup will be over before she knows it....but it's not easy on pup-parents...lots of energy gets pent up. You hang in there...

Good decision on the x-rays!! 

p*


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, P! 

Even her Pup-dad is asking me "can I throw the ball now?" Does mom ALWAYS have to be the bad guy? lol

I appreciate your encouragement related to the x-ray. It may be costly, but Jazzie is worth it. 

It's funny... the Vet gave me the full name of the ligament that she was going to be watching... I had absolutely NOT equated it to a human ACL. Duh.... silly me. I'm glad you actually put those initials there. It is MUCH easier than trying to tell people where she's hurt. Lots of people know where an ACL is! 

Have a great day. Jazzie and I may be going for a Therapy Dog visit this afternoon. That way I can give her a "safe" job to do and let her work a bit (although she'd much rather run agility!). She is always so eager to please.

Julie


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe if she can't be physically active right now you can still keep her brain active to keep her from getting to stir crazy. I'm big on treat dispensing toys to keep my dogs brains working when they can't be physically active. I LOVE LOVE the Nina Ottosson toys although they are a little more expensive Dog But others like Premier's busy buddy line are great! Busy Buddy - Premier Pet we have the kibble nibble (Kodi's favorite), the twist and treat, another favorite with peanut butter smeared inside and the tug a jug. I just noticed the magic mushroom which I think will be the next one. Others like the Kong wobbler, the IQ treat ball, and the treat stick are also fun. I'm sure there are MANY more. 

Each dog is a little different Kodi loves to push things with his nose while Mia likes to use her paws. Kodi gets frustrated quicker if he can't get the food while Mia is very methodical and will really work and try different things to get the treat.

During bad weather I pick a trick to teach so even if they can't be outside they are getting tired out using their brains. My mini can chase a ball forever it seems. But a good 10 min session of learning a new trick and he is much calmer. 

Just some ideas if she is going to be on restricted activity for awhile. I hope Jazzie feels better very soon. She sounds like she is in good hands! I also agree in getting her hips screened especially if you are competing in agility.


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for all of those marvelous tips. I'm going to check out some of those treat toys that you described. Jazzie LOVES having to work for her treats and figuring out how to get to them. She is persistent in working on them. 

Today is another good day for her. She looks good as new. But, I'm going to follow the Vet's orders and keep her on rest. By the way... she just found yet ANOTHER tennis ball. I have no idea where she had them stashed!


----------

